# Angeln Maasholm



## KlickerHH (27. September 2012)

Moin Moin zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gert Vögler uns seiner Avor von Maasholm aus? Wollen im Oktober mit ihm rausfahren.

Danke für jede Info.

Klicker


----------



## lustigerangler (27. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*

wir waren voriges jahr auch in maasholm zum fischen.ich kann die antje d empfehlen was aber nicht heißen soll das die anderen schlecht sind.wir waren mit 5 mann unten von franken aus und fanden es klasse.super smutje und fische waren auch genug da.
viele grüße thomas:vik:


----------



## Hochseeangler (27. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*

Schau doch mal in den Trööt "Was wird zurzeit auf dem Kutter gefangen" - dort hat am 10.09.2012 (also noch gar nicht so lange her) das Boardie-Mitglied "Samsoe-Killer" einen Bericht über seine Ausfahrt auf dem Boot von G. Vögler geschrieben......

Gruß
Hochseeangler


----------



## KlickerHH (29. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*

Nix zu finden, ist wohl gelöscht worden.....


----------



## Klaus S. (29. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Nix zu finden, ist wohl gelöscht worden.....



Ja, war Gestern noch drin.


----------



## Reppi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*

werde Freitag berichten.....|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## KlickerHH (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*

Ich war mit Gert draussen und es hat riesen Spaß gemacht. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Im übrigen weiss ich, warum der Beitrag von Samsoe-Killer gelöscht wurde. Kann sein, dass es meinen auch erwischt.


----------



## Reppi (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*

Ich war am 11.10. auch das erste Mal mit Gert draussen.
War auch nicht das letzte Mal; fischreiches Gebiet; super Boot und sympathischer Kapitän ! 
10 von 10 Punkten...#6#6#6


----------



## KlickerHH (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*

Moin Reppi, wieviel habt ihr gefangen?


----------



## DerMayor (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*

War einmal im August und einmal Anfang Oktober mit Gert raus, ist zu empfehlen. Aber auch bei Gert gibts maue Tage und Super Tage. Aber das drumherum ist ohne Fehl und Tadel!#6


----------



## Reppi (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*



> wieviel habt ihr gefangen



Ich hatte 8 vernünftige; die anderen auch so round a bound....
und unzählige 35-40 cm....
Und.........Fehlbisse auf Gummi, wie ich es überhaupt noch nicht erlebt habe..?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## hechtflosse (27. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln Maasholm*

Moinsen,
waren am 24.11.2012 zu dritt mit Gert unterwegs. Windstärke
2 - 3, wenig Drift. Es war der Wahnsinn :vik:. Schon in 4 m
Wassertiefe wanderte 1 Dorsch nach dem Anderen ins Boot. Alles unter 45 cm durfte wieder schwimmen gehen. Gefangen wurde ausschließlich auf Gummifisch (Farbe Motoroel lief gut). 

Dann in 12 m Wassertiefe kamen auch die Großen (ab 70 - 86 cm) ins Boot. Es war einfach unbeschreiblich. Bilder sowie ein Video sind auf Gert`s Homepage zu sehen. 

Man fühlte sich bei Skipper Gert dank seiner Erfahrung, dem tollen Boot sowie seiner menschlich angenehmen Art bestens
aufgehoben #6 .

Gruß
Hechtflosse


----------

